# Canon EOS 7D or Nikon D7100



## littlewildcat (Feb 22, 2013)

I am planning to upgrade my Canon 40D to a more advanced camera. 40D isn't bad at all but it doesn't come with video shooting features at all. I can save up to around $1K or a little bit more in a few months' time. 
A friend of mine from Asia said that she could buy me a new 7D (grey market) for US$880 and bring it to me when she visits me some time early summer. 

Then it's the new Nikon D7100 coming with a lot of interesting features.
Which one should I pick ?

I know lens would be an important consideration. For the time being, I mainly borrow my dad's canon lens. If I switch to the other brand, I can use my brother's lenses.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 22, 2013)

What lenses does your brother have and what about your Dad?

That may play an important role in your decision.

The Nikon is brand new tech so is a little unfair perhaps to compare it to the 7D. Whatever one's thoughts on Nikon, the D7100 is very attractively priced. And of course there is the 7D Mark II coming out (sometime) but that may be over budget.

What do you use the camera for?


----------



## Superka (Feb 22, 2013)

If photo is primary - you can buy FF, Canon 6D of course! If video does really matter - Nikon D5200.
http://www.eoshd.com/content/9653/nikon-d5200-review
What about D7100's video - we don't know yet, but the price is almost like FF.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 22, 2013)

The IQ of the 7100 is pretty much sure to trounce the 7d- it is its only failing (other than the Af going bonkers sometimes)


----------



## littlewildcat (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all your advices. 

I almost made up my mind to continue shooting with my 40D for the time being for stills. As for video, my dad will let me use his 5D MK III or ID IV(too heavy for me) if necessary - for school and community projects. 

He has 7 L lenses now - 24 1.4L II, 50 1.2L. 85 1.2L. one TS, 2 zoom lenses and a huge 300 2.8 and has recently acquired a Sigma 35 1.4 and a Samyang 35 1.4( same range and seems weird to me but he has the spare money to spend). 

I will definitely go for FF and buy a refurbished or lightly used 6D in a year's time.


----------

